# Wrong lifters?? I'm about to lose my mind



## Navy_mike (Nov 12, 2014)

So after a head and can swap I seem to have lost oil to the rockers. I've checked the gallery for blocks and the pushrods or not blocked either. 

The lifters are comp 852 which I read a lot of guys where having issues so I swapped for a set of jegs lifters. Which are made by hylift johnson. Well still nothing... What the hell is going on? Did I get 2 bad sets up lifters the jegs lifters oil band is really low compared to the comp ones


----------



## Navy_mike (Nov 12, 2014)

Well guys after staying up all might I've figured it out. The original comps 852 are a bad design and offer little to no oil through the base plate that sits on top the plunger

The jegs lifter I ordered and installed have a chevy oil band that is .375" lower so any thing less then max lift it dumps all the oil out the back side of the lifter bore. 

I installed them ran the car 30 sec and stopped after I saw no oil. So those are getting returned 

And Rhodes lifters are on the way as I've read bulter recommends these and with the way they add vacuum and decrease duration under 3000 rpm I'm pretty excited as I'm right on the limit with duration allowed with my efi system. I'm at like 248 and it's max of 250. 

So I over Nighted the *&%[email protected]^!*&%[email protected]^!*&%[email protected]^!*&%[email protected]^!ers for 40 bucks and I'll have it up and hopefully running Saturday 

I post this up for anyone that ever runs into the same problem I did


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

I had the same problem two weeks ago. Put in new comp cam and no oil to lifters. 852 are garbage. Have to use 852b.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Here is the Chevy-to-Pontiac lifter comparison from Butler's website. I have heard this story several times. http://www.butlerperformance.com/techDoc/PontLifters.pdf

Used Rhoads lifters in my brother's 360 Mopar build. First time I have ever used them, but I installed a fairly healthy cam and knew about the Rhoads. So I tried them. The 360 idles like a stocker with stock idle. Smooth cruising car. Punch it, the 2,500 stall converter does its job, the Rhoads pump up, and the posi smokes tires from a dead stop right through second gear. If I was using a hydraulic cam in my build instead of a solid cam, I would go with the Rhoads on it.:thumbsup:


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

there are so many different prices for a set of lifters between brands nowadays. why? such an important part of the valvetrain. why would anyone want to install an inferior set in a motor? I think some of these engine part companys are compromising quality for price to make a sale. I consider crane to still be a quality lifter.


----------

